# student loan for paramedic school



## hogwiley (Oct 30, 2012)

Im wanting to attend Paramedic school, but finances are an issue, especially  since I live in a remote area that doesnt have a community college within a 200 mile radius. This means I have to relocate to go to school, which costs money and means giving up my job.

Is it feasible to get a student loan that pays for tuition and covers a good portion of living expenses while going to Paramedic school? 

I'd have to find a new job that fits my school schedule, which could be problematic. Ive also heard people say its not wise to work too many hours since the classroom/study/clinical load will be great. 

So basically a student loan sounds like the best(only) option as my GI bill is expired, and resurrecting it is like trying to raise the dead from what Ive heard, and I dont qualify for any FAFSA grants. I dont have kids to support, so thats not an issue.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 30, 2012)

your G.I. Bill is good for at least 10 years from your last date of discharge(IRR) from my understanding. Contact a VA rep from the community college, every college has one. He/She maybe able to help you. If not apply for veterans scholarships, and if all else fails... YES you can take out a student loan from a bank (if your credit does not suck) and pay for it that way if its at a college.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 30, 2012)

funtimes said:


> Im wanting to attend Paramedic school, but finances are an issue, especially  since I live in a remote area that doesnt have a community college within a 200 mile radius. This means I have to relocate to go to school, which costs money and means giving up my job.
> 
> Is it feasible to get a student loan that pays for tuition and covers a good portion of living expenses while going to Paramedic school?
> 
> ...



Myself and many of my colleagues and students have worked full time while attending paramedic school. 

I taught at a community college that offered a paramedic program and all the normal college financial aid was available. 

So while it is possible to get a student loan, especially for the amount medic school and living costs compaired to expected salary, it is a really bad idea. 

If your financial situation is so dire, get a loan and go into nursing or some health field that will make it worth the money.

Also I know of some areas in the country that will allow you to "bunk" at the VFD in exchange for responding to calls.

Let me say it again for emphasis...

A student loan for paramedic school is a really bad investment.


----------



## hogwiley (Oct 30, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> Myself and many of my colleagues and students have worked full time while attending paramedic school.
> 
> I taught at a community college that offered a paramedic program and all the normal college financial aid was available.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I wouldnt be opposed to working pretty much full time while going to school, the problem is Id like to start school this January and I dont really know if Ill have a job lined up with decent hours by then. It hasnt been easy doing a long distance job search with minimal qualifications(EMT Basic and CNA and thats it). 

Ive waited so long trying to get all the planets aligned so I can move and go to school that Ive finally decided to do it come hell or high water, even if that means getting a loan. 

Nursing school would be more of an eventual possibility/goal as there are long waiting lists from what Ive found. Not to mention working as a CNA Ive discovered that nursing isnt exactly a dream job.


----------



## StephenLewisreuw (May 19, 2020)

> Well, you know, there are really many different loans and supporting promotions from many companies and government to support students, so most probably he will not face problems with getting such a loan, Or any other help. When I was a student I also used credit because working and studying at the same time was really hard. I took credit from https://credit-10.com/lv/vizia-kredits/ in that very good condition.


Yeah, dude, that is really not hard to get a student loan now and pay after you finish your University.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 19, 2020)

StephenLewisreuw said:


> Yeah, dude, that is really not hard to get a student loan now and pay after you finish your University.


I'm pretty sure that the OP figured that out and has long since graduated since it has been over 8 years since they asked.


----------



## DragonClaw (May 26, 2020)

Coincidentally I thought of doing the same.


----------

